# cryptocoryne spiralis vs. cryptocoryne retrospiralis



## wetworks (Jul 22, 2011)

No one knows? I mean, they both look the same to me...


----------



## DogFish (Jul 16, 2011)

It's the spath that tells the story: ttp://crypts.home.xs4all.nl/Cryptocoryne/Gallery/ret/ret.html


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 27, 2011)

C. spiralis has narrower leaves than the Retrospiralis. It also has different markings on the spathe (the flower bud), but is otherwise very similar in height and requirements.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 27, 2011)

DogFish said:


> It's the spath that tells the story: ttp://crypts.home.xs4all.nl/Cryptocoryne/Gallery/ret/ret.html


Haha, was typing the same time you were:hihi: That is right though.


----------



## wetworks (Jul 22, 2011)

Thanks very much to both of you. I was looking for info, but while most sites do a good job of describing the species the descriptions are self-contained and I was not sure what the differences between the two are. Now I know!


----------

